# Keep or Sell? pinkeye



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

This year battling pinkeye. Have three cows that will or have lost eyesight in one eye. My question is would you keep or sell. If they weren't my best producers it would be a no brainer. TIA. All input is appreciated. Martin


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

If only 1 eye think I'd keep her, especially being one of the best producers. Yer selling calves, not eyes!! I've known of several one-eyed dogs, horses, etc that got along fine. Even people! JMO.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto urednecku,
Believe I would keep the ol gals until its time for them to hit the cannery....because if one or both were to lose sight in the remaining eye then that would be where they would ended up anyway...

Regards, Mike


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! Pinkeye can become serious almost overnight. I had one cow that I gave 60ml of LA200 to twice before it was finally gone. Vaccination helps out; however, I heard something about a new strain of pinkeye that was harder to cure. Anyway, good luck on your cows. Also,here in Texas lots of cattle owners crossbred so that cows will have a darker colored eye which can be more resistant to pinkeye than some breeds like purebred Herefords. Take care! Always, Gene


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Keep them Momma cows,cattle will be in short supply next few yrs._

_When they get pinkeye I usually just squirt some penicilon in there eye.If caught early it normaly clears it rite up._


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Keep them. Good Momma cows are hard to find. Plus they have been on your place long enough to know their way around blindfolded and need only one eye anyway.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ditto Cy...keep them, I good cow is worth its weight in gold if it giving you calves. Same here on the cure.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I have cows that have one white eye. You are going to loose money at the stock yard if you sell any animal with pinkeye. As long as the eye is healed or white and not running or ruptured a cow will do just fine on one eye. I would keep the cows if they are good calf producers. Not a good producer or a cow that doesn't have a good attitude , gets out, or hard to deal with sell her.
Good Luck


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Wasn't sure if that eye would be more susceptible to cancer down the road but was thinking I'd sure hate to get rid of good gentle cows that raise great calves. Do you think their disposition will change? I remember a couple of one eyes that dad had seemed to be a bit flighty. Martin


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I've had a few in feedlot blind in 1 eye.When coming up on their blind side they seem to spook because they don't see you coming.Just be aware of it and I don't think you will have a problem with them._

_I don't think it has anything to do with cancer eye







_


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Last year we had a VERY VERY VERY bad case of pink eye in our herd. Couldnt stop it. Even with vaccination, fly tags, and separation. When it comes, it comes. I had several heifers, cows, calfs, and both our bulls. I wouldnt ever get rid of them with pink eye. Worth more to keep them and have them producing calves. Before they keel, ship them. I've read info that says they won't produce as well and that they lose weight. I think that's bogus info. One eye is better than no eyes for one. 2. They can smell grass and water. Why in the world would a bad eye cause less production? I'm sorry, I just dont see it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> Last year we had a VERY VERY VERY bad case of pink eye in our herd. Couldnt stop it. Even with vaccination, fly tags, and separation. When it comes, it comes. I had several heifers, cows, calfs, and both our bulls. I wouldnt ever get rid of them with pink eye. Worth more to keep them and have them producing calves. Before they keel, ship them. I've read info that says they won't produce as well and that they lose weight. I think that's bogus info. One eye is better than no eyes for one. 2. They can smell grass and water. Why in the world would a bad eye cause less production? I'm sorry, I just dont see it.


Like your experience this year has been bad. Two rubbers with bullets and spraying with pump sprayer. Tried 3 diff brands of fly spray to no avail. They are forced thru alley for salt minerals etc with rubbers on both ends. Sometimes you can't win I guess


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Was at salebarn today.Cattle with a blue eye were discounted 40-80 per hd_


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive seen steer calves docked for damaged eye. I thought hell in a feed lot there are two places to go, water tank and feed bunk... Why would they have any more difficulty putting on wieght? Just a reason to get a bargin I suppose.


----------

